# Vet office called. Lab results. Could we have an answer for Hope's mucous issue?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks to all who have offered suggestions, support, PM's and all your time (flippedstars!) to try to help us.

She has had soft-ish stools since we got her. Vet first thought it was her food (well, it was junk so we did change it) but no change. Vet tested stool sample in his office and gave us antibiotic as a precaution. No change.

Then began the random yellow mucous stools. Thought to take in her potty pad with her to vet visit on Wednesday morning. Instead of his testing again in his office, he sent it out to a lab for more in depth testing.

Well, they called on my way out this morning to say that we had an answer. Giardia. So, back on the antibiotics for 10 days. 

Ruby will come off her amoxicillian Sunday. Guess it will be probiotics in their water for a bit. 

Also worried that Ruby who can be a poo eater will not contract the giardia!!

I have been sooooo discouraged trying different kibble, boiled chicken, HK, ZP all to no difference in Hope's stools (Ruby's are unaffected by any and all of these changes/additions, thank goodness!).

As much as I do not want her to have something wrong, I am grateful for this answer and am so hopeful that getting this cleared up will make a real difference for her. I have felt helpless and like I was not doing enough or the right things! 

Keep her in your thoughts and prayers that this will make a difference for her if you would, please!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so happy that you got the culprit nailed down. Hopefully the antibiotics will clear up that giardia and she will be right as rain very soon!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank goodness you have an answer. It's frustrating not knowing. Get well soon little angel.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would suggest they put Ruby on the antibiotics too -- Giardia is very very contagious, and even if she isn't showing signs of it, she may very well have it  Just explain you'd rather be sure they are BOTH clear so that they don't pass it around like a tennis ball lol. 

The good thing is, like you said, now that you have a result, you can get that baby better!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

glad you got an answer. Will keep the girls in my prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks!

Once Ruby is off her amoxicillian Sunday, I may start giving her some of the flagyl as a precaution. I have plenty of it and extra droppers.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank goodness you have an answer! Will say a prayer for her speedy recovery


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Has she been checked for coccidia???


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They ran tests for multiple worms, parasites and bacteria. That is all I know.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I'm glad you have an answer, now she can finally get better *hugs*


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I haven't ever heard of them checking for giardia and not coccidia so I am sure they ran a pretty thorough panel.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats so great! Reese had that as well as a puppy when we first brought him home, he didnt have any symptoms though, sneaky giardia! Once youve got it cleared up youll have a much easier time settling on the diet you want for them.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad to hear little hope finally got diagnoised so you can ease your mind alittle and get her back in good shape


----------

